# Alberta Health Services Collective Bargaining



## CANDawg (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a pretty region specific question, but I thought I would give it a shot anyway.

Does anyone know if the Collective Bargaining agreement AHS has with HSAA applies to employees of AHS contractors as well? (ie: Associated Ambulance, etc.) If not, do these organizations have their own HSAA CBA or are there a few non-unionized AHS contractors in the province?

Much love to the person who answers. :wub:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 26, 2012)

Most of the contracts that associated took over are still bound by the old municipal contracts that were present from the service that was there before hand.  So depending on where you work the contract/union is different so some are part of a local trades union and some aren't.  Depending on where you work on what the municipality has standing for its ems will dictate what associated or other services has in the way of union membership and benefits.


----------



## systemet (Dec 26, 2012)

Take a look on the HSAA website, for example:

http://www.hsaa.ca/agreements_barga...ems_collective_agreement_2011_2014/index_html


----------



## rexbanner (Dec 31, 2012)

AHS HSAA Union contract only applies to AHS EMS employees. In addition to this there are specific letters of understanding in place for specific legacy areas of the former years of EMS and other union contracts. The current HSAA representation is being heavily scrutinized by EMS employees and will continue to evolve as AHS EMS evolves.

Associated, etc are all represented by separate collective bargaining units and the parent union varies from service to service. CUPE, IAFF, etc all represent EMS in various areas of the province.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the information! Much appreciated.


----------

